# Nigerians in dubai



## dmz (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello Beautiful people,
I'm coming to Dubai with my friends for a wedding in December, any fun (Nigerian) places - restaurants/Lounges to hang out and have fun.

Thanks


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

dmz said:


> Hello Beautiful people,
> I'm coming to Dubai with my friends for a wedding in December, any fun (Nigerian) places - restaurants/Lounges to hang out and have fun.
> 
> Thanks


Kiza lounge in difc would be your place of choice http://kiza.ae/


----------



## dmz (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome!!!
Any great activities you could suggest please


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

dmz said:


> Awesome!!!
> Any great activities you could suggest please


Yacht cruise, desert safari, Friday brunch, abu dhabi ferrari world etc. Google those and more and just freestyle the holiday. Enjoy


----------



## dmz (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks a lot


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Shed loads of Nigerians in Jockeys bar Panorama, Bur Dubai.

But only after 8pm cos they aren't allowed in before that


----------



## Aham4real (Feb 3, 2021)

dmz said:


> Hello Beautiful people,
> I'm coming to Dubai with my friends for a wedding in December, any fun (Nigerian) places - restaurants/Lounges to hang out and have fun.
> 
> Thanks


----------

